# Hola a todos, necesito ayuda porfavor!!!



## Nakamichi (Jul 21, 2004)

Hola estimados.

Me llamo Felipe y soy de Chile, quisiera pedir ayuda, necesito preparar un BNR32 Skyline GTR para 1/4 de milla, yo y mi hermano fuimos desafiados por unos ''niños ricos''¬¬, tienen mucho dinero, nosotros no, tenemos muchas ganas eso si, este auto es unico aqui en chile, por lo cual la informacion referente al auto es casi nula, y mucho menos informacion de como prepararlo...necesitamos que quede con unos 600 hp's, los campeones de la categoria son un Subaru Imprezza con 600 hp's y el otro es un Toyota Supra con 700 hp's...es fuerte la competencia, pero tenemos fe en q nuestro Sky va andar mas rapido...es muy importante para nosotros. Gracias.


Espero no haber molestado.

Atte.


Felipe Pinto Villarroel

PD: Este es nuestro auto  
PD2: Por si no me entiendieron, en definitiva keremos saber q piezas cambiarles, donde comprar para ke kede con unos 600 hp's


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Todo bien...*

Le envio dos direcciones, talves le puedan ayudar...
Sino me dice y le envio otras (pregunto y le doy màs informaciòn)


www.gtr.co.uk/html/technical/r32.asp
www.velocity.isfaster.com/new/rides/collin/main.htm


Suerte...


JOE  

Costa Rica...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

preguntale a Jason: www.jgycustoms.com


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

cuanto te salio comprar ese skyline?


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Aquì tengo algo...*

Me dicen unos compas lo siguiente:

1
que lo pongan a dieta estricta, es una forma sin gastar, es bastante pesadito el barco ese. 


es un carro de combustion interna, osea, en 100 años no ha cambiado mucho eso, no estamos hablando de que se necesite modificar motores de combustion de plasma o fusion atomica. 


lo basico, turbo mas grande, compu programable, obviamente eso lleva a una y otra cosa, se convierte en un ciclo sin fin, para jugar hay que pagar, al final de cuentas. ...

2
Como dice el compa turbos más grandes, que carguen aprox por las 30psi, un buen seteo de la computadora ( ya sea con inyectores más grandes con una apexi ), intercooler de mejor desempeño o rendimiento, quizá unos pistones forjados que bajen la compresión como 8.0:1 para ese nuevo boost, sistema de escape mejorado, un sistema de óxido nitroso de 50hp ó 100hp por disparo, mejorar el sistema de cluth, entre otras mods y le puede quedar como en unos 700 a 800hp, pero es una invesrión muy costosa para dicho propósito... 


Suerte, hay muchos kits prediseñados para ese auto... me sorprende que no hayan encontrado en HKS entre otros ...

3
Mae creo q si tu compa la busca para 1/4 milla se la pelo xq los skylines son pesadotes, si lo quiere para drifting si seria otras palabras, q consulte en la pagina de nismo.com, ahi existen cualquier cantidad de juguetes para ese carro, pero no le va a salir barato, eso se lo aseguro ... 

Espero que de algo te ayude esto...

Ahi me cuentas como les fue!!!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Chimmike dice:

Barato, Confiable, Potente.

No puedes tener las 3, escoge sólo 2.


----------



## winjacks (Jul 28, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Chimmike dice:
> 
> Barato, Confiable, Potente.
> 
> No puedes tener las 3, escoge sólo 2.
























NISSANMEXICO.NET:showpics:


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

felicidades, tremendo JDM 

original Gotzilla Power!

aca hay un r33 y esta en 11.8 sin estar a dieta,( con todos sus interiores y A/C ) en el 1/4 de milla.

http://www.gtpanama.com/drag/videos.htm


----------

